# Cuping Leaves



## berserker (Feb 11, 2008)

These are some diesel that I've also got going.They are under a 400 Mh 24/7 18 inches away, very good air circulation,temp is 81.They are ocean forest soil,Given nutes 1/4 strength Grow Big every other watering (2 feedings).I am using lake water.Have a bubbler system running in the H2o.Some of the leaves have a high shine to them also.This just started to happen yesterday.Keep it GREEN


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2008)

back the light off 6 inches and get back to me n an hr or so..... if not enuff keep backing till they uncurl and ridges on leaves mellow out. thats your sweet spot. 

this is an argument from another post. that you cant have to many lumens, well thats what happens when you have to much intensity. easy fix!


plants look great man!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

Mainly i think theres a ph problem, and I think it could be slightly over-watered?

imho, it doesnt seem that the light has anything to do with the problem.
 Since the plant doesnt have any burn.

good luck, keep er' GrEeNnNnNGREEN


----------



## berserker (Feb 11, 2008)

They get watered every 3 or 4 days.I just stick the ole finger in the dirt trick.I also feel that its a Ph problem.(thanks dog's)My NEW ph tester broke.Used it ONCE.I know I got to get another one.So all I got here now is the drop tester.Keep it GREEN


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2008)

bro, that 400 is plenty for them...raise the light and supercrop if your worried about strech. that 400 is plenty to make them fat. theres no burning as of yet but they will get use to the lumens and then u can lower the light when they are ready but there to young and tender atm. i am 100 percent positive that thats the problem, ive seen it 100 times.  just try it. if you potted in bigger taller containers, lowered the light just put them under the light or have had it stationary and there growing into them....thats why. theres a determining factor i know is causeing it and it IS the light.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.420genetics.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1992&amp;c=2&amp;userid=179

http://www.420genetics.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1985&c=2&userid=179

been there done that......


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

interesting, never seen light do that to the plants....

If thats not it, do check the ph as soon as you get the chance.


----------



## berserker (Feb 11, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> http://www.420genetics.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1992&amp;c=2&amp;userid=179
> 
> http://www.420genetics.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1985&c=2&userid=179
> 
> been there done that......


I have to register to see the pictures:holysheep:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2008)

my bad guys i forgot i was linking the fotos...im dl my gardens as we speak i will be sure to repost them up on this thread brb



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1732/ppuser/2562

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1733/ppuser/2562


----------



## berserker (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok I went in there and Backed that light off 6 inches.I will keep you posted.Keep it GREEN


----------



## berserker (Feb 12, 2008)

I gave it some time and I did back the light off.But now I have more leaves that are like that.Any other ideas? Ph to high or to low?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 12, 2008)

for soil, I've heard 6.5 is about right. I never saw that happen before.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 12, 2008)

when exactly did the cupping start? did u move the light? set them under the hid? change containers? when exactly did it start and what events took place before it occured? to figure it out you must backtrack. go down the line and make a list of all the things you did with the plants before the cupping happened. im sure the answer is there!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

Im telling you, i dont think its the light.
 you have some sort of difficiency...

 Appears to be a High Ph to me....

 i would compare your plant with the sticky on plant problems.
 It has lots of pic's, and would be easy to figure out your problem

Here is the link  http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm

You should be able to find out whats going on there

I think your leaf looks like this one.....which would be a form of nute burn.
  Yours dont appear to be too bad.
 check ph too


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 12, 2008)

when i had the leaf curl in my photos....all i did was raise the light. im my case it worked wonders. its hard to diagnose without the history of what youve done to the plants. 

did you feed recently? do you even check ph? theres a possibility of anything. 

get back to us because the problem will continue  if it isnt solved...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 12, 2008)

Secondary Nutrients Magnesium (Mg) is found as a central atom in the chlorophyll molecule and is essential to the absorption of light energy. Magnesium aids in the utilization of nutrients, neutralizes acids and toxic compounds produced by the plant. Deficiency signs of magnesium are: Older leaves yellow from the center outward, while veins remain green on deficient plants. Leaf tips and edges may discolor and curl upward. Growing tips turn lime green if the deficiency progresses to the top of the plant.


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 12, 2008)

You should have that h2o tested.  Take it to a water company and they will analyze it completely.  Tell you all elements in it.  I would bet that its the water.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

and the 420 post award goes to.........sweetnug !!!

  lol, did you try to post exactly at 4:20.......?? goodjob


----------



## berserker (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19522 Take a look at the set up there are in.I was told,maybe to much air circulation in there.That was maybe drying up the leaves faster then they could hydrate themselves.What do you think as a possiablity?

I started these plants out in fox farm medium,under flor's after two weeks I transplanted into 4 gallon,Thats when I started nutes grow big 1/4 strength every other watering,put them under 400 MH. and put into this room.(link above) they have been fed twice.They get watered about every 3 or 4 days.Thats it,they have been getting lake water the whole time.The Ph is above 7 on that but drops after the nutes are in.Am I missing something here?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

I think it is very possible that your leaves are drying out too fast.

 I would say turn the fan speed down, and dont have the fan blowing directly on the plants...you just want the leaves to rustle with the wind ...

Maybe you shouldnt use lake water....??...could be something in there.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 12, 2008)

if it's a mg def, as HIE suggests above, add 1/4-1/2tsp epson salts to 1 gallon water. shake it like crazy until totally dissolved.  use it with nutes or by itself.  wont hurt anything either way. you could even foliar feed some to see, the effect is quicker.


----------



## berserker (Feb 12, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> I think it is very possible that your leaves are drying out too fast.
> 
> I would say turn the fan speed down, and dont have the fan blowing directly on the plants...you just want the leaves to rustle with the wind ...
> 
> Maybe you shouldnt use lake water....??...could be something in there.


I have been useing this lake water before with other grows.I also have 6 more plants that are about a week behiend these ones we are talking about.Two are in this closet and they are cupping.But the other 4 under flor's still are not cupping and they get the same water.same nutes,same soil.


----------



## berserker (Feb 12, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> if it's a mg def, as HIE suggests above, add 1/4-1/2tsp epson salts to 1 gallon water. shake it like crazy until totally dissolved. use it with nutes or by itself. wont hurt anything either way. you could even foliar feed some to see, the effect is quicker.


I do have some epsom.Thanks Puffin and HIE.Keep it GREEN


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 12, 2008)

Two are in this closet and they are cupping.But the other 4 under flor's still are not cupping and they get the same water.same nutes,same soil.


----------



## hertz (Feb 14, 2008)

So the common denominator is the closet. So the evviroment of the closet must be looked at. Air flow, light, contaminates? Try solve one at a time and you will find the answer. Lift light, redirect airflow, sterilise closet.  Double check your PH, in the soil not the water, and you should be fine.


----------



## berserker (Feb 15, 2008)

I have backed the light off to 30 inches.Thats about as much as I can go in this closet.I have slowed down the fans and re directed them.I have another pH tester on its way.But,I dont think its that.I have 4 other plants going a week behind these one's in question.Same soil,same strain, same water source,same nute strength.Except they are under Flor's and not in that cabinet,and nothing is happening to them,there not cupping.You can see them here post#51 http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21788&page=3 I wouldn't think its pH.Cause the effects would be happening to these plants also.Its only in the cabinet.Thanks for the help and advice everyone.I hope we can figure this out.Keep it GREEN


----------



## hertz (Feb 15, 2008)

Good luck mate.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 15, 2008)

i`d  say the light then...epsoms won`t hurt either.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 16, 2008)

if your using lake water, your gettin fish **** in there, basically the same thing as fish emultions, the bottom leaves on the first post showed signs of shiny leafs, did you spray water? cuz if not thats a classic sign of to much N, not to mention those leaves are GREEN! think about that man..

Dc


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 16, 2008)

Quick question beserker, have you put anything new in your closet? painted it white? is the closet new or has it been used before? it may be a secretion of fumes or vapour if its only effecting the closet plants.


----------



## WEEDKILLER (Feb 16, 2008)

hey man,i just been thru all the same plant probs your goin thru in the same enviroment too.i solved this by raising the light to 3 feet but it takes a while for the plants to come good,mine took a week.i think a big light in a closet is a different deal as opposed to a grow room or a larger area and heat is an issue as well especially if ambient temps are 80+.
its been 2 weeks since mine started doing this and they have just come good.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey B sorry to hear about the problems going on here I had the same problem awhile back with one of my plants and it was because i had the fan blowing directly on the plant and it didn't like it at all lol i also started to to spray the plant with water once a day and it seemed to like that and problem was solved  I'm not saying that's your problem but i don't see it being a pH problem if your using the same watter on your stoney bud plants none of them are having that problem right well good luck on solving this hope all goes well bro grow on peace


----------

